# Picked a few ACLs off the shelf



## T D (Jan 21, 2012)

Give me a Squeeze


----------



## T D (Jan 21, 2012)

more Squeeze, please..


----------



## T D (Jan 21, 2012)

Three Squeezes?


----------



## T D (Jan 21, 2012)

more green glass Squeeze


----------



## T D (Jan 21, 2012)

one more Squeeze, please...


----------



## T D (Jan 21, 2012)

Group Squeeze


----------



## T D (Jan 21, 2012)

After Squeezing, lets dance


----------



## T D (Jan 21, 2012)

Speed Ball


----------



## T D (Jan 21, 2012)

I feel like a Big Shot now..


----------



## T D (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad I live in the USA!  

 Grabbed a few painted off the shelf- I've been playing around with my new light set up I built.  Enjoy.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 21, 2012)

You're an artist, Tom..! PM the secret recipe for that backdrop! []


----------



## T D (Jan 21, 2012)

Charles this is a couple of embossed bottles


----------



## T D (Jan 21, 2012)

A nice hutch belonging to a friend


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like black construction paper and two bright lights pointing head on... Great results! I'll have to try that, I usually use white paper. Does the black background work as well with embossed bottles as it does for ACLs?


----------



## T D (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes it is black poster board with one light hanging over head.  On the embossed pics, there is a bulb behind the white board and one overhead.  I have not tried the black board with the embossed bottles.


----------



## cherise (Feb 17, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## glass man (Feb 17, 2012)

COOL!UNION POINT GA. HUTCH?Man that has got to be a good one!

 A few yers ago I dug a green BLUDWINE..not but a few hundred yards from our house...knew little bout them then,but did not only ones I ever seen were aqua or a pretty blue-aqua...didn't even look to see if it hd a town on it...sold it for ten bucks..was mint..just curious have you ever seen another green one?It wasn't light green,but medium green..dang which I had it back!JAMIE


----------

